# wo angelt matze koch?



## Besorger (22. Januar 2011)

hallo ich stell mir jetz seit langem die frage wo matze koch in den kleinen knälen immer die hechte fängt? weis es zufällig jemand? ist das holland??


----------



## Colophonius (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

Hey

Wo er "immer" Hechte fängt, weiß ich nicht, aber auf manchen Bildern kann man gelbe Nummernschilder erkennen, daher tippe ich mal stark auf die Niederlande.


----------



## Lenkers (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

Um Leer, Aurich und Emden ... und nach Holland is es von da aus auch nicht weit.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

Jep, Bereich Ostfriesland und Niederlande.


----------



## thomsen3 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

auf der aktuellen raubfisch dvd ist er in holland unterwegs


----------



## Besorger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

mist dann is das ja zu weit von mir


----------



## Lukas1603 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

mmh da fällt mir dann mal ne frage zu ein...

brauch man in holland eigentlich auch tages- bzw. jahreskarten? oder kann man sich dort einfach so an dem gewässer niederlassen wo es einem gefällt? 

lg


----------



## Udo561 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

Hi,
hier ne Info.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm


----------



## Besorger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

wo genau in holland wisst ihr aber auch nicht oder :S?


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



Besorger schrieb:


> mist dann is das ja zu weit von mir


 



Schaffst du es denn nicht,in Deutschland Hechte zu fangen? |kopfkrat


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Schaffst du es denn nicht,in Deutschland Hechte zu fangen? |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Ist in Holland viel einfacher 
Köder ins Wasser halten und die Hecht prügeln sich darum wer zubeissen darf 
Leider denken so sehr viele deutsche Angler , aber die Zeiten sind , zumindest in grenznahen Gewässern lange vorbei.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Besorger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

also ich hab letzdes jahr genau 1 hecht nur mal zum sehen bekommen es hat nicht 1mal einer gebissen. und ich hab intesiv gefischt. also hier bei mir evtl an der ruhr aber das ist alles viel zu überfischt hier


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ist in Holland viel einfacher
> Köder ins Wasser halten und die Hecht prügeln sich darum wer zubeissen darf
> Leider denken so sehr viele deutsche Angler , aber die Zeiten sind , zumindest in grenznahen Gewässern lange vorbei.
> Gruß Udo


 


Udo,#h

du hast Recht,auch in Holland wachsen die Hechte nicht in den Himmel.Irgendwann wird auch der blödeste Hecht vor-
sichtiger.
Aber wer das Angeln beherrscht,der wird auch in Deutschland
seine Hechte fangen.Und das auch bei dem proportional
geringerem Raubfischbestand.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



Besorger schrieb:


> also hier bei mir evtl an der ruhr aber das ist alles viel zu überfischt hier



Was meinst du wie das an den grenznahen Gewässern aussieht ?
Jedes Wochenende machen sich hunderte Deutsche auf nach NL , um da zu angeln 
Mach dir da mal nicht zu große Hoffnungen gleich einen Hecht zu fangen.
Hier in NL musst du dir die Spots auch suchen und dann hoffen das niemand mitbekommt wo du einen Hecht fängst , sonst stehen am folgenden Wochenende einige andere Angler an "deinem" Platz
Gruß Udo


----------



## Besorger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

ja also das es einfach wird glaub ich nicht  aber ich glaube man hat 60% bessere karten wie hier. ich mein wenn ich mal bilder von vor 5jahren sehe was hier an hechten war 1,20 1,15m war da schon recht oft. udn heute  dann mal 60cm


----------



## aalk47 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> du hast Recht,auch in Holland wachsen die Hechte nicht in den Himmel.Irgendwann wird auch der blödeste Hecht vor-
> sichtiger.



oder anders formuliert:

irgendwann landet auch der letzte hollaendische hecht im deutschen tiefkuehlschrank...


----------



## Besorger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

gut das ich C&R betreibe


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

Aber schau mal in Ostfriesland in Wiesmoor und Umgebung vorbei, da ist er daheim.


----------



## Besorger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

haha  das is aber auch ne ecke weg XD


----------



## ayron (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

naja..... ca 2-2,5.....gibt genügend häußer mit boot da HS acuh schon ab 50€ pro tag


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



ayron schrieb:


> naja..... ca 2-2,5.....gibt genügend häußer mit boot da HS acuh schon ab 50€ pro tag


 



Ich bitte um Übersetzung :m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



Besorger schrieb:


> *gut das ich C&R betreibe *


 


Darüber könnte man diskutieren.|uhoh:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

ich glaube er angelt an den holländischen Poldern in Nordholland. Sind kleine Flüsse mit vielen Hechten!!!#6


----------



## Besorger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Darüber könnte man diskutieren.|uhoh:
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 

ok ich muss evtl sagen bei forellen aus nem forellenpuff nicht, wenn du das meinst. sons kommt jeder zander,barsch, hecht wieder ins nasse


----------



## Hechters (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

@all
kommt mal wieder auf´n Punkt:

 "Wo angelt Matze Koch"#6

_VG Hechters_


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



Besorger schrieb:


> ok ich muss evtl sagen bei forellen aus nem forellenpuff nicht, wenn du das meinst. sons kommt jeder zander,barsch, hecht wieder ins nasse


 


Ok,#h

ist natürlich deine Entscheidung.:m
Aber ich kann damit nicht leben.Ist für mich das gleiche,als wenn ein Jäger mit Gummigeschossen aufs Wild losgehen
würde.
Aber zum Glück kann ich ja für mich selbst entscheiden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Hechters (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



Hechters schrieb:


> @all
> kommt mal wieder auf´n Punkt:
> 
> "Wo angelt Matze Koch"#6
> ...


Ich Weiß es: :vik:ER  ANGELT  AM  WASSER  !!!:vik:

_VG Hechters_


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> ich glaube er angelt an den holländischen Poldern in Nordholland. Sind kleine Flüsse mit vielen Hechten!!!#6


 
Zum Thema!!! an Threadersteller.:vik:


----------



## Besorger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

darum habt er eine pn 

ehm ja ich hab auch schon gehört nordholland. aber das is ja groß :S und das is ja erstaunlich wie er fischt weil er ja recht oft seine hechte fängt .


----------



## Udo561 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

Hi,
was meinste denn wie so ne DVD entsteht ?
Da kann man bei einem ganzen Tag angeln unter Umständen nur 15 Minuten Filmmaterial brauchen weil nichts gebissen hat.
Es ist nicht immer alles so wie es scheint :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MlzSxLG9iM&feature=related

Hier stellt Matze seine Hausgewässer vor.


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



Hechters schrieb:


> Ich Weiß es: :vik:ER  ANGELT  AM  WASSER  !!!:vik:
> 
> _VG Hechters_



Garantiert nicht, denn wenn er Fische fangen will, dann muss er *IM* Wasser angeln |supergri


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> ich glaube er angelt an den holländischen Poldern in Nordholland. Sind kleine Flüsse mit vielen Hechten!!!#6



Sorry, aber Polder sind keine Flüsse sondern Entwässerungsgräben und teilweise Kanäle aber niemals Flüsse.


----------



## Jacky Fan (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

Bei uns in Friesland und Ost-Friesland heissen die Dinger Tiefs.
Bei der Schneeschmelze und den Regen vor einigen Tagen hatten einige von den Tiefs Strömung wie ein Forellenbach.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Polder sind keine Flüsse sondern Entwässerungsgräben und teilweise Kanäle aber niemals Flüsse.


 

Anworte lieber auf die Frage des threaderstellers, als jede antwort zu zerpflücken.

es ist egal ob fluss oder see oder sonst was.

wir wollen wissen wo matze angelt. wie heisst das gewässer.

Hast du eine bessere antwort als nur stänkern.|krach:


----------



## AlexZander01 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

Auf jeden fall hat er in Jheringsfehn auf schleie geangelt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPtFHbt3G3s
6.kommentar da ist es beschrieben
lg AlexZander


----------



## Colophonius (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück kann ich ja für mich selbst entscheiden.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:




Kannst du eben nicht, wenn du da angelst, wo Matze Koch scheinbar öfters angelt ( Nord-Niederlande), da dort das zurücksetzen in der "Lijst van Viswateren" (Erlaubnisschein) teilweise vorgeschrieben ist.


----------



## Ulli3D (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Anworte lieber auf die Frage des threaderstellers, als jede antwort zu zerpflücken.
> 
> es ist egal ob fluss oder see oder sonst was.
> 
> ...



Les doch mal den Trööt, alle Gewässer in denen Matze angelt sind für den TE zu weit entfernt. Wenn Du es noch genauer wissen willst, auf dieser Karte sind die Gewässer aufgeführt und numeriert, die Nummern muss man auf seiner Tages-/ Wochenkarte eintragen, wenn man da angelt.

Wenn Du wissen willst, wie die Gewässer heißen, dann guggst Du hier!

Zudem, wenn hier behauptest, ein Polder sei ein Fluss, dann muss es doch wohl erlaubt sein, das richtig zu stellen, oder nicht. Nachher kommt noch irgendein Tell daher und behauptet, dass das stimmen müsse, er habe das ja im AB gelesen.

Einfach auch von der Physik her kann es kein Fluss sein, da die Polder fast alle unterhalb des Meeresspiegels liegen und wo soll der dann hin fließen? Polder werden ständig abgepumpt, früher diente die Windkraft dazu, daher gibt es in NL auch so viele Windmühlen, heute macht das ein Diesel- oder Gasmotor.

Nimm es einfach mal als kostenlose Nachhilfe und überleg beim nächsten Posting nochmal, ob das so stimmt was Du behauptest, bevor Du auf Antworten klickst.|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Kannst du eben nicht, wenn du da angelst, wo Matze Koch scheinbar öfters angelt ( Nord-Niederlande), da dort das zurücksetzen in der "Lijst van Viswateren" (Erlaubnisschein) teilweise vorgeschrieben ist.


 

Das du schreiben kannst,hast du ja jetzt bewiesen.
Aber wie sieht es mit dem Denken aus?|kopfkrat
Habe ich jemals davon gesprochen in Nordholland zu
angeln?
Mein Kommentar bezog sich wohl klar erkennbar aufs
C&R.Aber möglicherweise kommst auch du noch dahinter.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Besorger (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

danke für die mühen . mal gucken ob ich im sommer mal für ein wochenende ruter fahren kann.  nordholland is eig noch fahrbar von mir aus  danke


----------



## Colophonius (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht es mit dem Denken aus?
> 
> :




Hey Jürgen,

nichts für ungut, aber ich stelle mal ganz dreist die Gegenfrage:
wie sieht es mit dem Denken aus?

Der Thread geht um Matze Koch und seine Gewässer, und da er scheinbar oft im netten Nachbarland angelt, denke ich schon, dass deine "freie" Entscheidung zwar zu respektieren, aber im Kontext des Threads irgendwie unpassend ist |wavey:

Grüße
Holger


----------



## Corona (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

Hi,

Matze angelt in der Region Groningen, befischbar mit dem Schein der Federation Groningen-Drenthe.

Gruss

Corona


----------



## Welskescherer (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

Hallo,
ich habe Matze schon persönlich im Angelladen getroffen und war auch bei seinem Hechtseminar von der Fisch und Fang. Er hat erzählt, dass er für einen einzigen Clip, den er im Winter gedreht hat, allein 200 km in Holland gefahren ist um diverse Stellen abzuklappern und dann eine eisfreie Stelle zu finden. Er angelt nicht in einem Gewässer, sondern mal hier und mal da.

Gruß Welskescherer


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



Welskescherer schrieb:


> Er angelt nicht in einem Gewässer, sondern mal hier und mal da.




Was doch eigendlich och logisch is, oder wie angelt Ihr hier alle so ????

Sollte es wirklich so sein das sich hier über 50% nur auf ein einziges Gewässer einfuchsen, dann versteh ich jetzt langsam die Trööt´s ala "Warum fange ich keinen Hecht/Zander/Großbarsch/ect." ....

Man Leute, Meter Meter Meter bringt Fisch ..... Nich nur an der Pfütze vor der Tür rumlungern ....


----------



## Besorger (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

jap ich hab 1jahr gebraucht für 3gute stellen.  aber hecht gewässer leider gerkeine :S  darum die frage wo matze immer hin fährt


----------



## kokosflo (8. September 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

Ich grabe diesen alten Tröt mal wieder aus. Weiß jemand von Euch zufällig wie das Gewässer heißt, an dem Matze das Werfen mit der Baitcaster empfiehlt? Ist auf der aktuellen cd 9. 11.
Würd mich echt mal interessieren wo das ist.
Beste Grüsse
Flo


----------



## Deep Down (8. September 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*

Der thread erscheint mir ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass man seine Spots am Besten geheimhält!


----------



## Steph75 (15. September 2011)

*AW: wo angelt matze koch?*



kokosflo schrieb:


> Ich grabe diesen alten Tröt mal wieder aus. Weiß jemand von Euch zufällig wie das Gewässer heißt, an dem Matze das Werfen mit der Baitcaster empfiehlt? Ist auf der aktuellen cd 9. 11.
> Würd mich echt mal interessieren wo das ist.
> Beste Grüsse
> Flo


 
Ja...... Weiß ich


----------

